# Snail fry jumping?



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't know what to call baby snails lol. I have at least 2 very small white specks that are jumping on my black sand! I thought the brown snails were scary :shock:

Is this the baby snails or something else? Possibly(hopefully not) ick? They are about half the size of cherry shrimp eggs, I can't make out any legs or shell on them but every time my fish swim over them they jump aside. This tank is stressing me out, I wish my camera could take a picture of really small things so I could show you.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Might just be dirt that gets stired up by the fish swimming by


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Found out what they are! I think they are daphnia.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I was gonna say- never seen a snail jump before.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

lol, I was still loopy from the snail invasion when i titled this. I am just glad it's not ick. 

It shouldn't hurt my shrimp should it?


----------

